# Why does this part inside my toaster oven turning orange? Is it normal?



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

does anyone know?


----------



## five.five-six (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd tinker with it my self and probably get er fixed, but I am no where near qualified to advise you how to go about fixing it.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Looking like some connections are getting a little old. Might be time to replace. Burnt wire could mean it's drawing too much power, overheating or,just an old corroded connection. I would look at long and hard. Not worth burning down the house.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

how did you reattach it, it is getting way to hot at that connection. It may be loose or just badly corroded. Either way I would not operate it that way.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

That connector is not making good contact with the male of the element.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would say that the push-on connector there is loose and only making contact in a small area, and that's why it's overheating. When it is cold and unplugged, I would pull that connector, and squeeze it just a bit with pliers to tighten it. Reassemble and retry.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

There was some kind of corrosion, i wouldn't say it is rust, but it is not very clean, i am talking about the connector. Should i buy a replacement clamp? What is it called and where do I typically buy these parts?


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like a pretty standard 1/4" slip-fit (female) on the wire. I'd just make sure it is tightly crimped onto the wire, and that it is tight on the male spade. Other than that the appliance might have something else wrong causing it to draw too much current and overheat the wire.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

Marqed97 said:


> Looks like a pretty standard 1/4" slip-fit (female) on the wire. I'd just make sure it is tightly crimped onto the wire, and that it is tight on the male spade. Other than that the appliance might have something else wrong causing it to draw too much current and overheat the wire.


Where can I buy the 1/4" slip fit on the wires? Is that what they are really called? Does Home Depot have them?


----------



## thefixer56 (Feb 23, 2014)

They are called quick disconnect terminals. You will likely need to replace that wire as well. When you strip the insulation to install the new terminal, if the wire strands are dark in color, your going to end up with the same problem. You must have clean wire strands. You will also need to clean up the terminal that the wire terminal connects to. You should also have the proper crimp tool to install the terminal.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

Does homedepot sells these things? or do I have to go to some specialized hobby store? or online? (which site can you suggest?) I don't think home depot will sell such a thing?


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

A car-parts place like PEP Boys or Autozone will be better for that connector. You really need a proper pair of crimpers to do a half-decent job of applying it though. 

Possible problems: that might be a non-copper wire that is attached to the connector with a spot-weld because of the high heat environment. You might be better off to unmate the existing connector, try to tighten it and remate it.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The OP states that "I cut off about 1/4 inch off the wire, and reattached it to the metal clamp". My first thought was: did the OP cut the wire just behind the female connector, then strip the wire, then push the new end of the wire into the female connector, rather then installing a new female connector and crimping the connection? IF the wire was just pushed into the old connector then YES there is a bad connection and this certainly would make the old female connector glow many different colors.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Easier to just go spend $10 on a new toaster, than risk having a fire hazard.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you provide the connector or it was there already?

I had the same thing happen to mine and added my own connector and it lasted about a year before causing a fire. Be careful.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

gregzoll said:


> Easier to just go spend $10 on a new toaster, than risk having a fire hazard.


Haven't you noticed the price increases of nearly 100 percent in the past 6 years of nearly everything? :laughing: Rival T/O are now 18 + change + tax at wally world.


----------



## ghary (Nov 6, 2014)

I ended up throwing it out with the garbage.


----------

